# Schafer Silvertip vs Stalker Stickbow



## jspickar (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been hunting with a compound for over 10 years, and I'm getting the itch to start hunting with a traditional. I recently shot a Schafer Silvertip and was super impressed by the accuracy and lack of hand shock. Since it is out of my price range, I've started looking around for something a bit cheaper. I understand that you get what you pay for. I grew up shooting a Bear and it had bad handshock. Does anyone have experience with Stalker Stickbows and Schafer's and could you give a comparison? I want a nice bow, just probably not top end. On my compound I have a 26" draw and i'm 5'5". I'm pretty new to traditional, so any other helpful insight is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I have never shot a Schafer bow. However, I do own a Stalker recurve. I've shot many bows, both custom and mass-produced. The Stalker is by far the nicest bow I have ever shot!! South builds REALLY nice bows. 

I would recommend giving South a call. Last I knew, he has a "Test Drive" program where you can try a bow out for a week or so and see how you like it. I think you are only out the shipping costs on the "shop" bow. This would let you try the Stalker's before you had a custom bow built. Pretty cool program in my opinion!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't shot a Stalker but have read several positive reports, they are a very nice looking bow. I have two Silvertips and in my opinion they are one of the top custom recurves available, but like you said they do not come cheap. I'd say watch the classifieds, both show up there with some frequency but you won't have any wood options and they may not be available in the draw weight you want. Buying a new custom also comes with a significant wait, not sure about the Stalker but I waited a year or more for my 'tips. It was worth the weight but I knew what I was getting since I had bought a used one and got to know it. I also had several other nice bows to shoot while I waited.

There's a beauty of a Silvertip listed in the classifieds right now but it's definitely too much draw weight if you are just starting out. I don't know the seller...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3960298

And that's one problem you will have to think about, if you are relatively new to stickbows you would be advised to start with a light draw weight bow, lighter than you might want to use for hunting. It looks like you are in Montana, so a good learning bow might be significantly lighter than you would want for elk size game. Something around 35# at your draw length, which if it is 26# is not going to be over 40#@28" (the way most bows are measured). You loose a couple of pounds of draw weight for every inch less than 28". Many experienced coaches will say that you should start even less than 35# of draw weight.

It's not impossible to start with a hunting weight bow but it makes it tough to learn. Remember, you are only holding 15#-20# at full draw with your compound, a relatively light hunting bow (but adequate for deer sized game) will be around 40# at full draw. Check your states minimum legal draw weight before you make any decisions on limbs.

If I were you I'd buy a bow that allowed you to get multiple sets of limbs. That's possible with Silvertips and I assume the Stalker, but they usually have to be fitted to the bow. The most bang for the buck is an ILF riser (ILF = International Limb Fitting)and a light set of limbs to start, heavier set for hunting down the road. ILF bows can easily be had used for significant savings. 

As far as handshock, most recurves have little if any. Learn how to shoot and tune a stickbow and they will all shoot very politely. I know you have a negative opinion of your old Bear, but a Bear TD with a couple sets of limbs would be a great combo (truly a classic bow) and probably easily found used, at least the riser.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

camo_deerslayer said:


> I have never shot a Schafer bow. However, I do own a Stalker recurve. I've shot many bows, both custom and mass-produced. The Stalker is by far the nicest bow I have ever shot!! South builds REALLY nice bows.
> 
> I would recommend giving South a call. Last I knew, he has a "Test Drive" program where you can try a bow out for a week or so and see how you like it. I think you are only out the shipping costs on the "shop" bow. *This would let you try the Stalker's before you had a custom bow built. Pretty cool program in my opinion!!*


A very nice option indeed. Black Widow has a similar program. Customs are so different I always advise spending some time with one before ordering.


----------



## jspickar (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info camo deerslayer!


----------



## jspickar (Jul 20, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> I haven't shot a Stalker but have read several positive reports, they are a very nice looking bow. I have two Silvertips and in my opinion they are one of the top custom recurves available, but like you said they do not come cheap. I'd say watch the classifieds, both show up there with some frequency but you won't have any wood options and they may not be available in the draw weight you want. Buying a new custom also comes with a significant wait, not sure about the Stalker but I waited a year or more for my 'tips. It was worth the weight but I knew what I was getting since I had bought a used one and got to know it. I also had several other nice bows to shoot while I waited.
> 
> There's a beauty of a Silvertip listed in the classifieds right now but it's definitely too much draw weight if you are just starting out. I don't know the seller...http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3960298
> 
> ...


Easykeeper, I really appreciate the information you typed up. Thank you. Yes I definitely want a hunting bow, and so I was looking at heavier limbs. I'll definitely look at starting at a lower draw weight. I do a some manual labor still at work, and workout too so I'm guessing that would help when shooting a heavier bow. - Have you shot black widow? Any comment on them. I know I've just got to just find one to try out. Thanks for the link you sent. - Justin


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

jspickar said:


> Easykeeper, I really appreciate the information you typed up. Thank you. Yes I definitely want a hunting bow, and so I was looking at heavier limbs. I'll definitely look at starting at a lower draw weight. I do a some manual labor still at work, and workout too so I'm guessing that would help when shooting a heavier bow. - Have you shot black widow? Any comment on them. I know I've just got to just find one to try out. Thanks for the link you sent. - Justin


I have not had a Black Widow but if there is a bow that is universally associated with "traditional" hunting that's the one. Many people swear by them and since they have been made for about 50 years you can assume they will be around for a few more. The tryout program is a nice option, I've got to believe they sell a lot of bows that way. If I hadn't tried all the bows I have and wanted to go with new instead of used, I would seriously consider the try before you buy program. Otherwise you risk waiting a _long_ time to get something you've never even seen in person.

My opinion on the bows we like to call custom recurves and longbows is that I can't think of any of the top bowyers that make a bow that doesn't fall into the "can't go wrong with one" category. In general they are all well made and nice looking. Yes, there are some differences; some are a little better in the fit and finish department, some have nicer lines (opinion based), some are a little faster, some a little quieter, but there really aren't any bad ones. 

So you can rest assured that you will get a nice bow by going with the top end custom bowyers (and pretty much any production bow too). That's reassuring but it doesn't mean it will be the right bow for you in the long run. Unless you can try one out I caution against buying new customs until you have a good idea of what you will get for your $1K-$2K. That's why the classifieds is the best place to explore bows. You can buy them used and as long as you don't beat them up you can resell them for about the same as you paid for them. I've bought and sold a bunch and am really out only shipping costs, but on the other hand I really know what I like. I also got some really nice bows that I've kept and got them at about 1/2 the price of new. Unfortunately the used bow marked is more for people who are ready for the hunting weight bows that usually show up there.

Every bow is a little different. Part of the fun of this game is trying them out. As long as you don't fall into the trap of buying new bows to shoot better, the classifieds is a blast.

I was going to start listing bows but there are so many I'd leave some out. Do a search for favorite bows or bow picture threads and you will see what I mean. For what it's worth, my favorite bows are from Blacktail and Schafer. I also have treasured bows from Rose Oak Creations, Dale Dye, John McCullough, Wes Wallace and Robertson that you might prefer over my favorites. 

You might have liked one I sent down the road better than any I've kept or ordered...:wink:


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Not in any way to talk you out of either of your two excellent choices, but I'd like to throw in a suggestion for a Bear take down. You can have both, light and heavy limbs, they shoot well, and have a high resale. You can have a top end bow today, without the wait time of a custom.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Stalker all the way, love my coyote 

I've shot deer with 40lbs @ 28 on several bows

Don't over bow urself

I'd think a 58" 60" stalker coyote would be good for u

I draw 28 and run the 62" coyote


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

there are many choices for bows out there, don't limit yourself to just two.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I owned a couple of Stalkers and they performed very well, I would not say they were the best I have shot or owned but they were very decent bows that seemed to be made very well. The only negative I had with them is that the limb tips were rather bulky. I have heard that South has reduced them a bit. I'm on the lookout for an original Schafer, in my opinion they are one of the best hunting bows made.


----------



## jspickar (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------

